# breed?



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am curious if someone recognizes the breeds of these chickens. I think I know a couple of them but not sure. Thanks for any help advice you can give me.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

bamsx4 said:


> I am curious if someone recognizes the breeds of these chickens. I think I know a couple of them but not sure. Thanks for any help advice you can give me.


Pic. 2....they are barred rock


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

All I know is pic # 2 - barred rock. The first pic, I have no clue but what a beauty!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

First one kinda looks like a Silkie. Does it have feathered feet? Is his feathers more like fur then feathers ?


----------



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

no the feathers are smooth and long. He's a banty for sure as he's probably 6 - 8 months old. I was told he was a blue Cochin banty but my black Cochin bantys don't look like that.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I was thinking blue splash Cochin on that feller, the barred rocks, the white ones are white ones, and the multi colored rooster is a beauty of a game rooster.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

White ones look like leg horns to me. And the last one looks like a brown leg horn barred rock cross or something like that.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

How many toes does the first one have and what color is legs/ skin


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

grgfishkeeper said:


> How many toes does the first one have and what color is legs/ skin


He's got a single red comb and wattles. A silkie would have a mulberry/purple/black colored comb.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking through the pickin chicken app, the white ones look very much like old English game. The tail fans out the same? Described as having a single comb, and as fair layers of small tinted eggs. Cocks should not be kept together, due to their heritage as a fighting breed. Hens are described as being quite flighty - any of this ringing true? 

X


----------

